# Fiber Barter/Sell/Give-Away/Find



## MTDeb

FIBER BARTER/SELL/GIVE-AWAY/FIND

List here, fiber that you have that you would want to sell, trade/barter or give away. State whether you would sell it and how, by the fleece, by the pound, etc., whether you would barter or trade it or whether you just want to give it away to a new and loving home. 

Anyone looking for some special fiber can also post what they're looking for. 

All transactions are done privately between the two individuals. And, posters are responsible for editing their own postings when something is no longer available. 

**THIS IS MOSTLY TO KEEP TRACK OF, IN AN ORGANIZED MANNER, WHO HAS WHAT AND WHAT'S AVAILABLE.*** 

Now, dig through those stashes and see what you can find. So much fiber, so little time.... :hobbyhors


----------



## MTDeb

I'll go first. I have white Romney x Hampshire cross fleeces and by the pound that I'd sell or trade. They're medium grade and with the Hampshire cross it doesn't felt very easily so it's great for socks and the like.

I have lots of white Cheviot that I'd sell or barter by the pound. Cheviot doesn't felt easily either. This is nice medium grade too.

I also have access to wonderful Romney fleeces (some of you know them already). They're very soft (I'd say fine grade) and clean and in shades of natural grays. I'd sell or trade fleeces or by the pound. 

I also have commercially processed white mohair roving that I'd sell or barter by the pound. 

Raw, unwashed white mohair that I'd sell or barter by the pound. 

I also have access to Jacob and Navajo-Churro fleeces.


----------



## holleegee

I have english angora rabbit fiber mainly white I would be willing to sell/barter by the oz.


----------



## Maura

I have combed roving from my Corriedale X Black Welsh Mountain sheep. Naturally black. It is not as soft and fine as my Corriedale ram's fleece, but is a medium fine. $3 per ounce, or $45 per pound.

I also have the same fleece but in roving, not combed, $2 per ounce, $30 per pound.


----------



## Somerhill

I have Bluefaced Leicester raw fleeces-exceptionally clean,six months growth 
BFL roving in white and 2 different dyed colors each year. Tiger Lily is available now.
BFL dyed locks in a variety of colorways

I now have a roving of moorit CVM and reddish brown alpaca blend. $2 per ounce. Here is a picture:








My newest roving is a deep chocolate brown Borderdale blended with white kid mohair. Its $18 per pound.

Pictures on the fiber page of my website
Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Somerhill

I've got quite a few skeins of yarn - natural colored in different shades of brown and grey,as well as a variety of dyed colors. They weigh from 1-7 oz each. Most my spinning is in the 2-ply,sportweight range. 
There are pictures of individual skeins, along with approx weight wpi, and number of yards at this link. I will be adding more as time goes by. 
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/somerhill/Yarn for Sale/
$3 per ounce. Might trade for something - ask me.
Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## tucker303

I want to buy some for my sister. I have no clue what to get so any color is good (natural color). Anything already done or needs to be spun (if this is the right terms).....for knitting. Lemme know cause y'all are speaking a foreign language.


>>>> Got some fiber...thanks!


----------



## COSunflower

If anyone has any yarn to give away, I have been teaching a Crochet/Knit club at Obsidian Middle School in Redmond, OR where I work, as a Study Hall teacher, for the past 20 years. We operate strictly on donations as many students here are from low income families and we have no club funds. I keep it free so that any student (6th, 7th, or 8th grade) may learn to crochet or knit if they would like. We have not only girl members, but many boy members also! I teach, on average, at least 100 kids a school year to crochet!!! We would welcome anything that anyone has to give. Before Christmas we sent a big box of baby hats to the Save the Children Foundation for distribution in needy underdeveloped countries and we are currently working on afghan squares for the Warm Up America Foundations. Our afghans will go to local police and sherriff depts. in our county to be given to children contacted during any type of emergency (car accidents, drug raids etc.) PM me and I will give you our address. Thanks!


----------



## prairiecomforts

Cyndi - I would be interested in the angora fiber that you have. I have been wanting to try spinning angora since the kids and I will be getting 3 french angora rabbits this spring. I will pm you late to see if it is still availble! Thanks!

prairie


----------



## MTDeb

This is so cool!! Do you think we should have them stickie this???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

PLEASE!!!!

MTDeb - I'm anxiously waiting for our trade!!! I love being able to trade for new fibers!!! (and we both get to spin fibers we haven't before!)

Any one else want to play???

I need to take an inventory of what I have .... thingstodothingstodo!


----------



## Marchwind

I'll ask Karen to make this a sticky


----------



## ALClublambs

I have LOTS of wool! <G> More than I'll ever use... All of it is raw, and I will sell either by whole or 1/2 fleece, or barter for processing, or anything... Just try me! 
Lovely Rambouillett
Cotswold
Border Leicester
Nat. colored wool (finewool X)
Some Cheviot, Cheviot X
some PolyPay X
I ran a handspinner's flock for a few years, and eventually sold them, and am now raising Suffolks. I will still occasionally buy a sheep at an auction just for it's fleece... All have been bagged in plastic, and are moth free.
Bess


----------



## Ann Mary

I have some English Angora wool for sale...gray and white $4 and ounce.


----------



## goodshepherd

check out our website...shearer was there last weekend

http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com

We will send you a sample. Just PM us with your request and address. Or use the email on the website.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Looking good Jennifer!! hmmm, don't think I've spun Finn before. I better wait until after the local fiber fair next month though!


----------



## Meg Z

I've got French Angora...

CURRENTLY SOLD OUT!

Meg


----------



## redbudlane

I have some light fawn prime alpaca for sale. It is 2 lbs. 9 oz. (skirted). I will sell it all for $60. This is one of my nicer fleeces and well worth the money. I have blended some of this animal's fleece with angora from my French angora bunnies and it is sooo wonderful. Definetely one of my favorites but shearing time is just around the corner and I need to clear out some of my fleeces to make room for the new ones.


----------



## bugstabber

Shouldn't this be on the Barter Board? It doesn't seem to fit in with the rules of the Cooking & Crafts forum.


----------



## MTDeb

As it says above, **THIS IS MOSTLY TO KEEP TRACK OF, IN AN ORGANIZED MANNER, WHO HAS WHAT AND WHAT'S AVAILABLE** in the fiber world. 

This is a place where the fiber addicts in our small little fiber world can come and see what's available at all times, where it's easy to find and the posts don't get lost in the thousands of other posts. 

Fiber is a renewable product and so it is not sold and gone, there's always more growing on the hoof. It's nice to have a place to come and "shop" and see what's readily availble or will be available when you're looking for that special fiber for your next project. 

(BTW, before we posted this, I asked for input from the powers that be as to whether it was okay to do this, and no one said a thing against it.


----------



## bugstabber

Okay then.


----------



## Marchwind

Bug stabber Karen made it into a sticky for us. Is this a problem?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I have between 1-2 oz of German Angora fiber. Plucked from a beautiful champagne agouti doe.

She was my first (and last) angora. I found out I'm very allergic to angora!

This was offered before for the price of shipping but the person who I promised it to never sent shipping cost for this. 



GONE!


----------



## rabbitgal

This German Angora wool is naturally shaded from oyster white to cream. It will make a lovely off-white or "natural" colored yarn, but it's also light enough to dye any color you wish. It's spotlessly clean and carefully hand-clipped - no second cuts. Fiber is aligned between sheets of paper in little swatches ("as harvested from the rabbit"), so you probably wouldn't even have to card it. Staple length of about 3 inches. Just over an ounce. $6 OBO. 











Also have about 13 ounces of felt-grade Angora fiber for sale. This is a mixture of white clipped wool from our German and English Angoras. The wool is not dirty, but it does have some webbing, second cuts, and the occasional bit of vegetative matter. $1/oz.


Oh yeah, PM me for shipping info...


----------



## minnikin1

I sell by the pound.
$5.00 Raw
$7.00 Lightly washed
Sample Pack available

Sheep are hand shorn so I don't sell whole, intact fleeces. This wool has been heavily skirted. May contain small bits of VM. 

Finns:
Boychik - True Black -Crimpy, Soft - Good for felting LOST - due to nasty burdock hay! 
YoYo - Black and White, Crimpy locks, soft - Excellent for feltingLOST - due to nasty burdock hay! 
Pie-Eyes - Silver and Grey Rug-Type Lustrous and Sparkly! LOST - due to nasty burdock hay! 
RubyShoes - White "Mohair" type, Good luster. 
Lana - Super Soft, crimpy, my best fleece. SOLD

Finn Lambs:
Under Construction for Autumn shearing 
Bonnet: Black Looks like this will be a longwool type SOLD
Aria: White ??? We can't tell yet what her wool will be like - updates soon. SOLD 
Minuet: White (Lana's daughter- great expectations!) 

Corrie/finn cross: 
JeanLuc - True Black, Dense, Lots of Lanolin, Medium Soft HOLD

Clun Forest Lamb: 
Caliope: Cream (Currently under construction - updates soon)

German Cross angora-
SlowMo - White
Andy - Silver Grey
Erin - Silver Grey


----------



## MTDeb

I think I want to try some Clun Forest and Black Welsh Mountain. Oh, and Cormo. I tried a little when our guild did a sheep breed project and that stuff is WONDERFUL! 

Anyone have any ready for sale or trade???


----------



## cayenne47

I Have some *kid mohair * for sale. This is my first foray into the world of selling fiber, so I am hoping You all can help me along. He is 6months old, this is his first haircut,(poor funny looking little guy  )and his fleece varies from purest white to a light charcoal. We got just a smidge over a pound of fleece from him. What is the going rate for KID mohair? ALso if anyone is interested in buying, give me an offer and i will check shipping and we can see if we can do a deal. Thanks so much.


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome into the world of fibers. How long is the staple?


----------



## cayenne47

Huh????


----------



## Marchwind

Sorry :shrug: How long are the fibers? If you were to take the fibers and measure them from cut end to tip. What is the average length?


----------



## donsgal

minnikin1 said:


> Finns:
> Boychik - True Black -Crimpy, Soft - Good for felting LOST - due to nasty burdock hay!
> YoYo - Black and White, Crimpy locks, soft - Excellent for feltingLOST - due to nasty burdock hay!
> Pie-Eyes - Silver and Grey Rug-Type Lustrous and Sparkly! LOST - due to nasty burdock hay!


Ok. Color me confused on this. How do you lose a fleece to nasty burdock hay? Does it make their wool fall out if they eat it or something? 

donsgal


----------



## minnikin1

donsgal said:


> Ok. Color me confused on this. How do you lose a fleece to nasty burdock hay? Does it make their wool fall out if they eat it or something?
> 
> donsgal


Burdock here has the most evil, sticky, impossible to remove burrs on the planet. 
I fed them their hay one night and went out next day to find them all completely covered and tangled with the burrs. I tried to cut it all out but the more I worked, the more the burrs just fall apart into smaller pieces that spread deeper into the wool. 
it was a mess! I threw it in all in the compost. Hopefully next year I won't be relying on boughten hay...
But it was my fault for not opening it up and checking it before I fed it to them!


----------



## Marchwind

Horrors :flame: EVIL Burdock!!!! I have it all over my place here and it is impossible to get rid of, both once it gets on something (wool) or just as a plant.


----------



## cayenne47

OH LOL.

I guess I need to start learning this stuff. The fiber is about 2-4 inches long. This was my first haircut so its not the best job. But it's soft and curly and white and nice.


----------



## Marchwind

Did you wash it or is it that clean? 

May I make a suggestion and I don't mean to insult you. But you might want to let it grow a bit longer before you shear him again. I would recommend min of 4" but that's me :shrug:


----------



## cayenne47

No hes just a clean little guy. Doesnt think he's a goat...was a bottle baby lol.
And no insult taken. But the last week (and the coming one) we are having temps in the 80s-90s. I just want them done before they cook under all that hair :baby04: 
We have someone coming out tonite to help us do the llama..who is about 5 and never been done (NOT our fault).

Just trying to get all the poor critters ready for summer.


----------



## minnikin1

Marchwind said:


> Horrors :flame: EVIL Burdock!!!! I have it all over my place here and it is impossible to get rid of, both once it gets on something (wool) or just as a plant.


I just found out that burdock was the inspiration for velcro...
no surprises there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I will be going by friend's house tonight to pick up her fiber and inventory it for her to place for sale.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

This is all that is left

The fiber rolled in balls is Rambouillet $2.00/oz


----------



## Patches

sent you a pm. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## hintonlady

I have a giant bag of wool for trade or sale. mixture of sheep (to follow)

Haven't weighed it but assume a minimum of 20 or more pounds. All shades of white or off white. Has not been cleaned. The bag is a large Christmas tree disposal size. My shearer brought it in case they are common??

Contains full season of wool from 9 sheep.

2 adult dorsets

2 adult Montadales

2 adult rambouilett (sp?)

and 3 ramb. oxford cross lambs

I'm willing to accept trade, including a split of said fiber if someone wants to show/help how to clean it.


----------



## Katherine in KY

Hintonlady, how far south in IL are you? We have a spinning group that meets in Metropolis the first Sat. of the month. There are ladies from Mt. Vernon, Harrisburg and Marion who attend. I'm sure if you brought your fleeces, we could relieve you of them  At the least we could show you how to clean them.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I have some white cheviot sheep fleece For sale or trade. Takes dye good. I can sell raw skirted fleece or wash a fleece and then send it. Raw 4.00 lb. Washed 8.00 lb Washed and Combed by me and ready to spin 3.00 a oz. plus shiping.
Raw wool has VM Washed wool has less VM and Combed has right at none, might find a small piece of hay I missed.
Sample of washed combed wool send a self addressed stamped envalope.
Contact me for snail mail address


----------



## FalconDance

Would it be possible to have a list (maybe stickied?) of you gals and guys who raise sheep and then sell the fleece? Especially if it's covered . Name, contact info, type of sheep, typical colors available, usual avg staple, etc. That way we fiber-devoted can start making plans for the next shearing season.


----------



## jerzeygurl

dh keeps telling me i am supposed to sell some of my fleeces...i tell him i need them all


MINE MINE MINE...

the dear children want me to buy the fleece from "thier sheep" that i feed worm shear ect....  


next year i should be ready to part with "some" not by any means all of the below...

shetland

2 moorit first shearing"

2 white "first shearing" some spots

1 black "first shearing"( falcon likes this one "wolverine")

1 shaela adult

1 grey and black and white ( have to wash to see i suspect there is white)

2 pure black/slightly red tint 

1 black with grey under neath with moorit tips very tight crimp

1 white with some small grey spots.

all longer to really long staple

plus what ever is born this fall...


----------



## sdleah

Whoops, I didn't realize this thread was here...check out my roving for sale on the barter board.


----------



## MTDeb

Sometimes these stickies get forgotten, sdleah, thanks for the reminder.

falcondance, that's a good idea, have a nice organized fleece resource here. 

Does anyone want to work on that? If not, I'll take it on, what do ya think?


----------



## thatcompchick

I have some raw fleeces available - will post on the Barter Board tonight - one is a nice long staple 3.5lb+ fleece (over 3" at shoulder considered relatively long for bwm), a typical medium course fleece. Just don't have time to learn the carding stuff right now 

Andrea


----------



## frazzlehead

I have still got bags of fleece here ... but I'm sending some off for processing and ... well, what will I spin while it's gone? 

I'm looking for some already-carded (or maybe just run through a picker, I'm not that particular) ... let's say "already prepared" fleece.

Will spin in grease or washed, so if you have nice VM free fleece that can be spun from the lock, hey, that's cool too.

Kinda curious to try out some different things: I like colour, anyone got something brown? black? mixed? I'm really new to this so I'll try different things - so long as prep time is minimal. If I want to do prep, I have raw fleeces here to play with! 

Anyone? ... Anyone..?


----------



## MTDeb

Check out our Fiber Market here http://www.montanamadetradingpost.com 

The Romney is REALLY clean and easy to spin if you're looking for that. You can get a whole fleece, by the pound or roving. Just yell if you have any questions!


----------



## blkpaintedhorse

Hi,

I have a few bags of felt grade fiber. These are comb outs and 2nd cuts. There may also be some webbing. It is in ziplock bags. $2.00 per bag.

I also have some prime no webbing 3 inch long agouti fiber also. This is off one of my best show rabbits. This is very clean and perfect for spinning. $10.00 per bag. PM me if interested.
Robin


----------



## grams

I am selling my Ashford Traditional? single drive spinning wheel. The wheel does not say Ashford, you can tell where a label used to be. Everyone who has seen it says that it is in fact an Ashford.

Included is are 4 bobbins and a lazy kate.

$200.00 plus actual shipping from zip code 72039 as well as insurance.


----------



## barnlooms

Hi, 
I'm in Central NY and have several Black Corriedale Fleeces for sale. 
I can send pics.
They were skirted by the shearer and some VM is present.
email for more details: [email protected]

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm
New York


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

barnlooms said:


> Hi,
> I'm in Central NY and have several Black Corriedale Fleeces for sale.


Corriedale . . . 

drool

drool

I _must_ resist. My all time favorite woold to work with. I've never had black corriedale ...

Would you be willing to send a sample of the fleeces available so I can check out the staple & crimp?

Are you selling by whole fleece? What are your prices??


----------



## barnlooms

I am need some portable electric fencing for sheep and am willing to trade the following:
Black Corriedale Raw Fleeces
Two hampshire x sheep ( ewes or rams )
Handwoven rug, blanket or saddle pad ( to be made according to your specifications)
Handspun yarns(from your fleece if you'd like)
Weaving lessons ( I'm Central NY )
Spinning Lessons " "

Thanks,
Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm, NY
http://fossilcreekfibers.blogspot.com


----------



## Caren

I am looking for some truley hand made yarn. I just don't see myself being able to actually spin the a yarn that I want for a hat for my Step father for Christmas. so I am looking to buy some. I don't have a pattern picked out so I would need a good amount just to make sure I have enough. I am thinking a natural color.

what would you suggest?

Caren


----------



## FalconDance

Caren what color(s)? How thick you want the yarn? Preference on the wool type?


----------



## barnlooms

Hi Caren,
those would be my questions too. I like working with wool, Icelandic is my favorite, but I do all sorts of stuff, alpaca, angora, mohair, corriedale etc. I use mostly natural colors, but sounds like a lopi yarn might be a good bet for your project. I'm not a knitter, but can tell you that amount is based on what you need. 
I can spin any amount. 
I have 288 yards of two - ply alpaca in a rather tanish - oatmeal kind of shade. It's 3. 5 ounces and roughly 16wpi which I'm not sure translates into stitches. You can see some of my handspun by going to my blog, and using the link for my etsy site.

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm, NY
http://fossilcreekfibers.blogspot.com


----------



## Caren

See I'm just not sure what I want since I have never bought homemade yarn before. What would you suggest. I work mostly with medium worsted weight and heavier. I am using a boucle right now that is driving me crazy.

I worked MN last night and have to again tonight maybe tomorrow afternoon I can be more decisive.

Please feel free to make siggestions
caren


----------



## barnlooms

Okay, 
My suggestion is that I send you some samples of yarn, and let you see/feel.
You may find something that you love, and I'll just spin up more, or seeing it may give you an idea of what you'd like.
If you give me about a week to compile the samples, I'll stick them in the mail to you. 
Of course I'll need your addy,

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm, NY
http://fossilcreekfibers.blogspot.com


----------



## MTDeb

That's the beauty of handspun yarn, handspinner's can make it any way you want. 

It might help if you knew what you want to make with it. Are you making something that is going to be worn next to the skin? Because then you'd want it made out of a fine wool. Or, is it going to be for outerwear such as a sweater? Then, you don't have to have as fine a yarn and may want something bulkier. Or, socks? Or something that you're going to felt? Or a rug? Or mittens? Or scarves? Or? 

The possibilities are endless, lol!


----------



## Aunt C

I have some cotton fiber I would like to trade for?????

I was over zealious with it and bought way to much. (did I really do that :shrug: ) It is ginned, but I did find an occasional seed. It is not in punies it is loose. Very soft and fluffy. I will add a pic or two tomarrow.


----------



## Aunt C

Here is the cotton. It is a pale cream color and takes dye very well.










BTW: I also have 2 more pounds of flax to trade if anyone is interested.(SOLD)


----------



## silvergirl

Hi, all,
I am looking for raw fleeces to work with. I have recently learned to spin and am eager to practice my growing skills. I don't know much about the costs or quality of fleeces - but am looking for product that would be suitable for spinning into yarn or wool for crochet or knitting projects. I am also learning to weave (buying my first loom and looking to register in my first fiber arts class!) Let me know if you have anything suitable and how much it would cost. 
Thanks, 
Silvergirl (Jay)


----------



## Aunt C

If anyone is interested, I know of someone with about 35 Shetland fleeces. $5 a lb and she has all the colors. PM me and I'll give you her #


----------



## FalconDance

_Looks at the pretty cotton fluffiness and then reads about the Shetland fleece needing a new home.......... then remembers she told herself she wasn't buying any more fiber until the *one* fleece reserved in Nov. ............._


----------



## Aunt C

FalconDance said:


> _then remembers she told herself she wasn't buying any more fiber until the *one* fleece reserved in Nov. ............._


I remember something like that.... at one point in time. Now DH's hunting trailer is stuffed to the gills. Good heavens, I hope he never has to use it. I have extra rigid heddle looms, baskets of accessories, wodden boxes of dye powders, and fleeces; oh have I got fleeces. Some I will never spin I am sure but I have them, washed and ready if I decide otherwise. We don't have problems here with bugs or mice so I am set.


----------



## barnlooms

silvergirl said:


> Hi, all,
> I am looking for raw fleeces to work with. I have recently learned to spin and am eager to practice my growing skills. I don't know much about the costs or quality of fleeces - but am looking for product that would be suitable for spinning into yarn or wool for crochet or knitting projects. I am also learning to weave (buying my first loom and looking to register in my first fiber arts class!) Let me know if you have anything suitable and how much it would cost.
> Thanks,
> Silvergirl (Jay)


Hi Jay,
I have some very nice Black Corriedale Fleeces for sale and reasonably priced too. I have a few left from last year and some left from this years shearing also. They are lightly skirted and do have some VM. Corriedale is a lovely soft wool excellent for items to be worn next to the skin.
They will need washing and picking but it's a good way to hone those skills. 
Also I have a few Alpaca fleeces left.

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm,NY
German & Satin Angora Rabbits - Sheep
Handspun Yarn - Handwoven Items
Using 18th & 19th Century Spinning Wheels & Looms
http://fossilcreekfibers.blogspot.com
http://www.freewebs.com/fossilcreekfibers/


----------



## Maura

Caren said:


> I am looking for some truley hand made yarn. I just don't see myself being able to actually spin the a yarn that I want for a hat for my Step father for Christmas. so I am looking to buy some. I don't have a pattern picked out so I would need a good amount just to make sure I have enough. I am thinking a natural color.
> 
> what would you suggest?
> 
> Caren


I have some black yarn from my Corriedale x Black Welsh Mountain sheep. It is like Corriedale, nice, but not Merino soft. Right now it is in two ply (lace weight), but I can turn it into 4 ply.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Aunt C said:


> I remember something like that.... at one point in time. Now DH's hunting trailer is stuffed to the gills. Good heavens, I hope he never has to use it. I have extra rigid heddle looms, baskets of accessories, wodden boxes of dye powders, and fleeces; oh have I got fleeces. Some I will never spin I am sure but I have them, washed and ready if I decide otherwise. We don't have problems here with bugs or mice so I am set.


hmmm ..... Aunt C check out http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=210768


----------



## kssdc2001

I'm finally letting go some of my precious German Angora fiber -- I have to admit that I really never will get to all of it. It is nice stuff, I promise, though for you new spinners, I would definitely recommend blending it with some sheep's wool to make it easier to work with. It is listed at the ridiculously low starting price of $2/ounce. This spins, blends, and dyes beautifully. 

3 Â½ ounces WHITE -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200161476128&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

2 ounces LILAC
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200161479170&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

2 Â½ ounces CHOCOLATE CHINCHILLA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200161481110&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## Turkeyfether

I have this to trade for grey, black or brown.Looking for color. :angel: I'll mail you 1:1 wt for wt , clean for clean ~~~~ dirty for dirty


----------



## Crystal H

Soft light fawn( almost white ) roving available.(we did it ourselves at home) $4 an ounce plus shipping. There is an occaisional rare bit of hay or other VM. It's been washed once. but still a little dusty. Will try to post a pic. 
Will sell skirted raw unwashed whole fleeces. Let me know what you are looking for and I might have it. 
Crystal 
PM me 
Crystal


----------



## Marchwind

Crystal what bred of sheep do you have and what is the fawn roving made from?

Thanks!


----------



## Crystal H

Marchwind,
I only have alpaca fibers, no sheep.. :Bawling: . Maybe if i sell enough of my alpaca my dh will let me have sheep next. So my light fawn fiber is alpaca. PM if you want more info. 
Crystal


----------



## thatcompchick

I have two (2) ~8 oz balls available at $10 ea plus ship - this is my wholesale cost and am extending it to homesteading today folk as a THANK YOU for all the enabling, errr advice ;-)

This is a very nice fleece, long stapled for BWM, black as black can be, drum carded by Stonehedge, has some vm here and there, but picks out easily ;-)

Pics will be up on my site soon.

Andrea
Andrea
www.arare-breed.net - COME VISIT THE FARM
www.gotgoaties.com


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Andrea - 

BWM = Black Welsh Mountain ??? Balwen Welsh Mountain ??


----------



## thatcompchick

Black Welsh Mountain - you can see some of my sheep at my site ;-)

www.arare-breed.net

thanks!

I would LOVEEE to get a hold of the big fluffy white Welsh Mountain sheep - don't think they have any over in the states though!!!

Andrea


----------



## unregistered5595

Hi, I'm posting for 'SkyLakes', she is new here.
She is looking for a used spinning wheel for her daughter. Please help her out if you can. TIA ~Feather


----------



## backtotheland

I have two raw Finn fleeces (hand shorn so they are not in one piece) and one from a Tunnis/Merino/Icelandic. White. I have spun some of the Finn and it spins up beautifully. $5.00/pound

I also have angora fiber - White, gray/black, reddish and white/black. $3.00/ounce

Prices include shipping and handling.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just wanting to let all know that Cindy Grysban is offering her 2006 fall Icelandic fleece (adult & lamb) at a discount. (black, browns, white, cream, gray.)

I've bought fleece from Cindy before and have been extremely pleased. She lightly skirts the fleece 

$7.00lb for adult and $11.00lb for lamb.

Riverside Farm Icelandics
[email protected] 

Just a pleased customer


----------



## perridox

Hi everyone,

We have a nice new batch of Icelandic roving in white, beige, and stripey gray for sale at $2 an ounce. (Discount on large batts)

We also have 2 ply skeins of Icelandic yarn for sale in several natural colors: Oatmeal, Moorit, chocolate, charcoal, and gray. 

All fiber comes from our small family flock of Icelandic sheep. And it is cozy, soft and rich in color.

I'd be glad to send a sample out to you or answer any questions... or you could check out our website for pictures and more information.

Thanks


----------



## thatcompchick

Neighbor just sheared her BOOTIFUL pygoras, some of them have ringlets with staples of 8" long! She is interested in someone purchasing it raw with any funky uglies skirted out.

ALL SOLD

I got some type C off of her and it is incredible. I think the fiber she has available is two type A's and 4 type B's if I remember correctly!

Contact me PM for her info!

Thanks,
Andrea 

www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## mothershipfarm

I have approx 10 sheep to sheer and 1 llama. anyone wanting to buy the fiber, call me asap. thanks, Judy 815-819-1319


----------



## FalconDance

What kind of sheep?


----------



## Marchwind

Judy you na't just toss in a teaser like that and run away  What type of wool or breed are we talking about?


----------



## Woodpecker

looking for cotton yarn and mohair yarn here. thanks all.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Judy,
Just went to your website. Are you going to be at the Fiber Fest in Cedarville this Sat?

What kind of fiber? Llama?


----------



## r7flock

I have 6 balls of white corriedale roving from my ewe Tulip, they are 2 oz each and I would sell them for $4.00 each. 

I also have 6 balls of brown/black roving from our ewe Princess, they are also 2 oz. each and I would sell them for $4.50 each.
PM me is anyone is interested.
Thanks Pam


----------



## thatcompchick

For some reason, I can't edit the 'Pygora' Post - but want to report that my neighbor sold ALL of her fleece off of here - she's tickled pink, as I hope the buyer is - THANKS GALS!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Marchwind

I edited it for you. Hope that's alright?


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I have a louet S-10 with three bobbins for 250.oo and a Lamb spinning wheel its a small castle type wheel and spins wonderful has 3 bobbins lazy kate and oil for 250.oo. I have to cut way back on my spinning stuff as we are going from a 4 bedroom 1800 sqr.ft house to a one bed 500 sqr. ft house. I am in south central Mo and these would need to be picked up. NO shipping


----------



## FalconDance

Pics?


----------



## therealshari

Hello Ladies,

It's time for us to shear our Merino/Suffolk cross black sheep. Tuesday we'll be shearing our five ewe's, our big ram and one wether (hogget).

These are all black (varying shades from a medium gray to very dark) with very little white around the collar.

I have fleeces from last year that I will be testing against to see if our quality has improved. Since these sheep have been under our care for the full year, I expect considerable improvement.

I'm also happy to report we had 10 lambs born to our 5 ewes. The first gal had problems and we'll be culling her. She adopted a bummer from the sheep farm down the road (a little PolyPay ewe lamb). The next one had quads and is raising three (one ewe there), the last three each had twins with two more ewe lambs.

In all we have 8 very black Merino/Suffolk cross lambs, one white Merino/Suffolk cross lamb, and 1 white PolyPay. 

That should provide some very nice fleece for next year.

Drop me a PM and I'll get back to you. We'll be out of town later this week, so don't panic if it takes me until after the weekend to reply to your questions.


----------



## cathleenc

I've got 5-6 raw fleeces in storage, nothing at all done to them. Most are from yearling shetlands, a few from yearling border leicesters, one from a 4 yr border leicesters. All professionally sheared.

Shetland colors - 1 white, 1 light silvery (mostly white with black threads), 2 dark brown. Border Leicester colors: 1 white, 1 dark dark brown to black, 1 lovely silver-tan-dark brown.

If you are up to cleaning, carding, spinning, knitting - we'd be delighted to trade some fleeces for a pair of hand knit hats for dh and I made from our own wool. Something super warm that stays on our head(s) by December of this year.

If you wanna chat and figure out a deal - please pm me.

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## weever

We have 5-10 Polypay fleeces we'd like to find new homes for. We have over 100 ewes, and while they are not coated lovelies, I do seriously skirt the fleeces. You will probably find a little hay, but not much manure or tags. Non-poopy-polypay, if you will. :banana02:

The bulk of our fleeces we have processed into roving or yarn. Some we've sold to the mill for their own use. This year we sold a bunch to the wool pool, and the mill was very disappointed when we didn't have any to sell to them. I share this so that you know that at least SOMEONE, SOMEWHERE appreciates our fleeces. 

These are photos of one of the fleeces (all are similar). No, I don't know why the first one is so yellow. And yes, I know that my son's fingernails are dirty and need clipping. (sigh)




























They weigh between 6-9 lbs. and I would like to sell them for $5/lb. or trade for something fun and/or useful.


----------



## FalconDance

Not mine, but a good deal, nonetheless:

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/art/746827148.html

"Shearer's bag full of Fine,clean,2-3 " staple ,white Babydoll Southdown fleeces , Probably 12-15 fleeces, $35.00 for all . Super nice fleeces if someone can use it . $35.00 pays the shearer! 785-883-4774 days ,or evenings 785-883-4811"


----------



## frazzlehead

Raw fleeces available: all have some VM (they survived a Canadian winter, so they had hay!) but all have been heavily skirted to remove the hay-filled neck bits and dirty leg/belly/britch wool.

These were hand shorn the slow manual way with old fashioned hand shears, so there are very few second cuts (I can see what I'm doing, and take pains not to get second cuts ... I work with these fleeces too and I don't want slubby yarn either). Pictures are posted at the other end of this hyperlink: just look for the sheep's name in the picture title (each fleece has a few pictures up there).

Icelandic/Southdown cross: has the sproing of Southdown and the softness of Icelandic, with a bit of tog (the heavier 'guard fleece') but less than a purebred Icelandic. Could be combed & spun in the grease as the lanolin is very light. Felts if you look at it funny ... be sure to handle gently! 

Clarence: yearling 1 lb white $10

Cola: yearling 1.5 lb white $15​Purebred Icelandic: gray/brown long staple (7-10") tog is light brown, when spun together makes a lovely heathered yarn. Could be combed & spun in the grease as the lanolin is very light. Can be used for felting.

Brownie: 3.5 lb gray/brown adult sheep $40​
Columbia/Hampshire: beautiful crimp, nice spring, plenty of lanolin so you'll probably want to wash before spinning. Doesn't felt easily so is no trouble to wash. 

Cherub: 0.5 lb lovely creamy white yearling $5​
Also available: four bags of 'second quality' wool. This is the stuff that has shorter staple or is somewhat dirtier (from legs, or lower on the sides or back). If you want to try playing with wool and aren't ready to invest, or just want something to play with this could be fun. Some is purebred Hampshire (which doesn't felt easily, so if you are afraid of washing wool this is a great one to try), some is Icelandic/Southdown cross (so if you want to play with felting, this would be perfect as it felts VERY easily ... even when you don't mean for it to!), and ... I have other stuff too, so just ask.  Each bag is a kitchen catcher size stuffed pretty full, they weigh just under half a pound (my scale can't get an accurate measure). 

Postage to where you are will be figured out and added to the total - I'll squish it down as small as I can to save money.


----------



## Somerhill

I have a bag of washed Jacob fleece that weighs about 4#. I traded it from a friend, and now don't have a use for it. The fiber is 4" long, and has a nice sheen and feels nice. Without taking it out of the bag, it looks like about 25% is colored, the rest bright, clean white. 
Smoke and pet free home.
$20 plus shipping from 43724


----------



## Somerhill

2# of Cheviot roving, basically VM free. Cheviot is easy to spin, lofty, does not mat or felt easily. Makes good durable yarn for sox and such. $20 for all. Smoke and pet free home
Ships from 43724


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Somerhill said:


> I have a bag of washed Jacob fleece that weighs about 4#. I traded it from a friend, and now don't have a use for it. The fiber is 4" long, and has a nice sheen and feels nice. Without taking it out of the bag, it looks like about 25% is colored, the rest bright, clean white.
> Smoke and pet free home.
> $20 plus shipping from 43724



SOLD (as soon as I get in touch with Somerhill)


----------



## FalconDance

Does anyone have a _small_ amount of ORANGE wool - just enough to felt a bar of soap. I have several colors but need orange for a specific project - and I have no orange today, of course. 

I'd gladly pay postage. Any shade will do as long as it is orange.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Falcon,
Grab some unsweetened kool aid. Orange strikes very well on wool


----------



## FalconDance

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Falcon,
> Grab some unsweetened kool aid. Orange strikes very well on wool


I don't get out very often and have no younguns at home who drink the stuff (thus none on the shelves). I suppose I shall end up putting it on the grocery list - and then trying to remember to take said list with me next visit to the library (I've laid in most of our autumn/early winter stores already so don't do grocery shopping much now). Just thought someone might have a handful laying around in the bottom of a basket somewhere :sigh:.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Let me see if I have some anywhere (orange fiber OR orange koolaid)


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I went through my stash and found some orange lincon I had dyed with coriopsus(?) flowers. How much do you need? I have it in hand carded rollags. I am in south central missouri. I could get it out to you in tomarrows mail. Just send me your snail mail addy in my message box.


----------



## FalconDance

You guys are too much. I re-read what I posted and it sounds sooooo whiney. I apologize. Koolaid stuff is going on the list.


----------



## Laci

Hi, everyone. I just wanted to let you all know that I have started making handmade orifice hooks, in case anyone is in the market for one, or needs to buy a fiber-friend a gift for the Holidays. These can be customized in the color of your choice, and I can make simpler ones for a lower cost, or make them out of sterling silver for a higher cost. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=16531583 

I'm open to trades (colorful roving? handspun sock yarn? knitted socks/hats/gloves?), if you're someone who prefers to not exchange money for the Holiday Season. 
Marcy


----------



## Katherine in KY

Laci, lovely hooks that would also make nice shawl pins (without the hook). I contacted you through Etsy.


----------



## Laci

Hi, Katherine. I'm responding to your Etsy convo right now. Yes, they would make great shawl pins. I DO make shawl pins, but all the ones I had made have sold and I don't have pictures of them. I do pennanular brooches in copper and sterling, and I also do some other wonderful designs. I'll make sure to get pics soon and show them to y'all.

Marcy


----------



## mommahen2four

Laci - At the risk of showing my naivety, what's an orifice hook?


----------



## Shazza

Marcy I would love a sterling silver hook....I can trade you fleece from our sheep or spun homegrown yarn or I knit Beanies, gloves or socks. PM me if you think you would like to work something out.
Cheers


----------



## cathleenc

anyone have a #4 knitting needle to spare? preferably plastic or metal?

I only need one - for piercing soft cheeses so the culture mold can breate/get oxygen. Thought I might check with you all before heading to JoAnns to buy a pair.

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

*Major Destashing of Raw & Scoured Fleeces:*

I have realized that I have more fleece than I will ever be able to scour, pick, card and dye. I really hate to have to destash, but I have a full bedroom full of fleece/rovings that I seriously need to organize and I don't have enough room.

The raw fleeces are free of VM and well skirted (unless noted).

The scoured fleeces are free of lanolin.

All wool are 3"+ and have a wonderful crimp. (That is my 'standard' for buying fleeces).

Prices do not include shipping. Shipping will be at lowest cost, unless you designate fastest. Delivery confirmation is recommended. If you do not want delivery confirmation, I will not be responsible for shipment once it leaves my hands.

*RAW:*

*Black Hogget (lamb first shearing) Icelandic: *

This cleans up in one wash/rinse and spins beautifully!!! I have spun this with the thel/tog separated by combing and with the thel/tog together. Not a noticable difference in finished yarn. Wonderful to add a bit of heathering to your carded fiber. Actual fiber is blacker than picture shown, definitely more black than the brown shown. The tips are bleached by the sun, but spins up to a wonderful black
IL locally grown by Red Brick Road Farm
$3/2 oz or $20/lb











*White Corriedale*
What can I say about this fleece? Look at that crimp!!! I haven't done a test scour yet, but it wouldn't surprise me if this cleans out with one scour, especially if you open the tips.

$3/2 oz or $20/lb










*White Romney X Hampshire*

Available in both *Raw* and *Scoured*

An excellent fiber for socks/mitts/hats. Resistant to felting (shrinking). Fulls nicely for warm articles of clothing. Scours in one wash (when you open tips of locks before scouring). Slight VM (you can see in pics)

Raw: $2/2 oz or $14/lb
Scoured: $3/2 oz or $20/lb









*
Scoured Fleece*

*Black Corriedale*

Low micron count - a soft to medium wool. Beautiful to add for heathering in your batts/rovings. Sun bleached tips, but they are not weak. 

$3/2 oz or $20/lb


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I would be interested in Hand Carders if anyone had some that they wanted to sell for a reasonable price...I am still a student and have very little spending money, so the cheaper the better.


----------



## EweAndUs

Hi everyone! I am new to the site - just registered. But very happy to have found a place to share info. I spin, felt, dye you name it. We have been raising sheep and spinning fleeces for 30 years. We just sheared last week, and have a variety for sale. Polypay (similar to Corriedale), and some crossbred Hamp. priced from $5 to $8 a lb, depending on quality and quantity. Samples sent with a SASE if you contact me. Happy fibering!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I would be interested in a Alpaca Roving sometime in the fall. If some one had one.


----------



## Maura

I have true black roving for sale. It is similar in hand to Corriedale. $3 per ounce, or $40 per pound. I can send a sample. I also have off white, $2.50 per ounce, or $30 per pound. PM me.


----------



## jhuebner

Hi, 

We'd be interested in barter or sales of our Giant, French, Satin and American Fuzzy Lop wool.

Giant Angora has 3 fiber types "underwool, awn fluff, and awn hair" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angora_rabbit

We have a full pallet of French Angora Wool, black, blue, broken black, red, fawn, blue tort, ...& many more.

Satin Angoras have less wool per "plucking" let me know what you'd like, we'll see what we have available  

American Fuzzy Lops have the most delicate, fine wool, and "gift us" little bits at a time, but it is very nice wool 

Let me know what you have in mind, I'll happily discuss it with you! 

JLH


----------



## shepmom

Free Striped Knit Mittens pattern

I received a free knit mittens pattern from Knitsimple magazine offering me a subscription.
I don't knit, don't plan to so I thought with all the knitters here somebody might want to have it.
Easy Striped Mittens. It's sized for " One size fit all, child, women and men. Has the knitted measurement sizes in parantheses
for the different sizes.

US residents only. I'll ship it in an envelope First class. PM your address.


----------



## shepmom

Including a Bernat Knit hooded sweater pattern(Bernat super saver yarn) with the free easy mittens(uses TLC Essentials, Persimmon+Cream)


----------



## FYFSheep

We have raw Icelandic fleece for sale by the pound. $20/lb. We ship USPS. Email for colors/fleece in stock or visit our website:

http://www.flauntyourfleecefarms.com

[email protected]


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

I have some unwashed Shetland fleeces. I am willing to barter or whatever.


----------



## springvalley

We have way too much alpaca fiber and need to sell it or barter some of it for processing. If you're looking for raw fiber, roving, or even yarns, I'm sure we have it. Mostly we have white, but also have every color of the natural color rainbow as well, beige, fawn, brown, gray, rose gray, black!! Please contact me for my inventory list and pricing. Quantity discounts apply!! Please, please, help me reduce my inventory!! :sing:
Catherine
[email protected]


----------



## sweetsagefarm

i have lots of french angora bunny wool for sale by the ounce and half ounce. i have mostly blue, broken blue, chocolate, broken chocolate, and tort.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Catherine (SpringValley) has great fleeces, fiber & yarns.

I got a wonderful Shetland fleece from Mrs. Homesteader a few years ago, that scoured & spun up up real nice.

A++ to both these folks


----------



## barnlooms

I am drowning in fleece and need to get it out of here. 

I have clipped angora that I will sell in gallon zip lock bags. I have white and grey ( which is actually black) I also have a broken tort whose fiber is much like a tortishell cat though he is predominately white.
I have: 
German Angora - black (grey), white and chesnut agouti ( wild rabbit color )

Satin Angora - broken tortiseshell 

Each bag has clipped anogra - the angora isn't prime but rather in between prime and seconds - you can spin or felt it.

$3/ oz

Sheep fleeces range in weight - they are raw, have vm, but are lightly skirted.

Finn fleeces are $25 plus shipping - average size is 3 lbs. ( two white left )

Border Leicester/Lincoln fleeces are roughly 5 lbs and are also $25 plus shipping (two left - grey with shades of brown and black )

Black Corriedale ( one pound ( $8 ) + shipping
one fleece about 6 pounds - $30 + shipping

I also have a grab bag of fleeces - dorset, corriedale, and finn/clun cross
raw, vm, unskirted - 3lbs - $24 + shipping. 

email: [email protected] 

thanks,
Kathryn


----------



## Illini

Would anyone have some Jacob sheep roving or skirted fleece for sale? Please P.M. me with the price and your preferred payment method.

Thanks a million!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

PMing you, Kathy


----------



## Ninn

I found free alpaca and llam fibers on my local craig'slist! 

[email protected] 

this is the binghamton list!


----------



## jerryf

I am selling whole fleeces Sheared 2/13/10
Fleeces are heavily skirted, I hand pick out 99% of the VM ( Vegetable matter)
I get it clean like I would like to receive a fleece

Fleece List Raw Unwashed

Border Leicester/Icelandic ram lamb "Elvis" white, medium grade long 8" staple 
high luster and outside fleece has 8" ringlet locks 10# $4/lb = $40

Border Leicester Coopworth ewe "St Maria'
white fine, very soft 5-6" staple 10 # $4/lb SOLD

Blue Faced Leicester x Shetland ewe lamb fleeces $5/lb
"Opal" white soft, nice crimp, very fine 4" staple 5# $25 RESERVED Carellama
"Diamond" white, extremely fine, 4" staple 5# $25 RESERVED Carellama
"Lavender" black, extremely fine 4" staple 5# $25 RESERVED Carellama

Corriedale Lincoln x Shetland ewe lamb fleece $3/lb
"Charm" white very soft, fine, 4" staple 5# $15
"Cher" white soft, very fine 4" staple 5# $15

Dorset North Country Cheviot ewe fleeces $3/lb
"Valentine" white Coarser grade, 3" staple 6# $18
"Hannah" white medium grade 3" staple 6# $18

Shetland ewe wool $6/lb
"Maybelline, white, very soft and fine grade,
the classic fineness of a Shetland shawl falling through
the wedding ring 4" staple 5#, $30

Shetland ewe wool $5/lb
"Shadow" gray outer and black inside fleece
medium grade 5" staple length 4# $20

Shipping is $11/fleece if more than one fleece is purchased
I have the PO weigh it, so I charge just the actual price
I can send pictures of the ewe in wool, the fleece and staple length, crimp close up

Three Oaks Lamb and Wool
Jerry PM me or email at [email protected]

Opal's fleece All fleeces are like this









Staple length


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

never mind


----------



## ShortSheep

We sheared today, and the fleeces are bagged and ready to go. 
We are working hard towards breeding fine, soft crimpy Shetland without a coarse, hairy outercoat that has to be seperated (although we do have a few of those left, they are being phased out). We micron test annually. 
Please visit our webpage for pricing and other details. 
Money back guarantee. 

http://www.illinoissheep.com/fleece.html

Juliann
Little Country Acres
Wilmington IL


----------



## arabgurl88

For sale.... I have fiber filling my living room and think it might be time to part with some of my babies from this year lol. I have baby doll southdown fleeces, shetland fleeces, a few hamp fleeces, angora rabbit, jersey woolie rabbit, angora goat and alpaca. All is currently raw and unskirted but can process as much or as little as you would like. Also offer grab bags of various fibers... great for the beginner wanting to try a little of everything! Thank you.


----------



## IowaLez

I am looking to purchase 1-2 pounds of brown wool roving or top, NOT raw fleece. I need it right away, if anybody has some. Breed not important.

Thanks,

Lezlie


----------



## weever

I have dyed brown wool roving in my shop.

Best wishes


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I am selling my lamb spinning wheel. Its a small castle wheel and has one large foot peddle so you can use your right or left foot or put them both on it if you want. Its easy to use my 6 year old grand daughter can use it but I am really having to downsize. my craft habbit has gotten way out of hand. If you go to Craigslist + Missouri , springfield, arts and crafts and type in Spinning wheel there are pic there. I am asking 250.00


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

Lamb wheel Sold


----------



## chamoisee

Looking for a spinning wheel. Doesn't have to be pretty or fancy. 

Also wanted: a fiber goat- angora, pygora, or cashmere, in northern Idaho. I will travel as far as Spokane to get it. It can be a wether, but it does need to be CAE and CL free. I can draw the blood and do the testing if it is not tested already.


----------



## walkswithgoats

hello! i'm trying to get into spinning and all this so i'm looking for a spinning wheel. i dont need anything fancy or pretty. even if it needs a little elbow grease. so if anyone is selling one or knows where i might find a good deal on one pm me  thanks!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I have a hitchhiker spinning wheel I am selling for 220. It has a left foot peddle. I am a right handed person but like to spin with my left foot when I long draw. Anyway it has the orf hook, scotch tention, and three bobbbins. Oh it also has these I dont know what here called but its little wheels different sizes to put on it for how fast it goes.


----------



## InHisName

Looking for rigid heddle 5 or 7.5 dpi Ashford 24 inch, if someone has one they are not using.


----------



## ShortSheep

We are offering 2011 raw fleece available for $12 a lb. Lightly skirted for dung tags, vm, second cuts. Sold by the fleece. 
Will ship priority anywhere in the US for $10 shipping/ handling. 
Or farm pick up. We are located about 15 minutes south of Joliet, IL. Our flock is micron tested every year, micron info available upon request for mature stock. Multi-purchase discount. 

Wheat- light fawn 1 3/4 lbs $21

Sat. Night- black yearling ram 2 lbs. $24

Tango- taupe 1 1/2 lbs $24

Moss Rose- fawn 2 1/4 lbs $27

Rush- Black w/ brown tips 1 3/4 lbs $21 

Buck Schultz- brown 1 1/2 lbs $18

Nightcap- lt. brown 2 lbs. $24

Valora- lt. grey 1 3/4 lbs. $21

Shamu- lt. fawn 1 3/4 lbs. $21

Toast- grey w/ brown tips 1 1/4 lbs $15

Arabesque brown w/ some white 1 1/2 lbs $18

Dixie- black w/ brown tips 1 3/4 lbs $21

Fun Luv - taupe 1 1/2 lbs $18

Bar - greyish black 1 1/2 lbs $18

Ava- brown 1 1/2 lbs $18

Twilight black w/ brown tips, some white 1 1/4 lbs $15

Hickory- lt. brown 1 1/2 lbs (some skin flakes) $10

Machete- steel grey w/ some black 1 1/2 lbs $18 

Juliann Budde
Little Country Acres
www.illinoissheep.com


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Juliann,
Anyway to get pictures of these fleeces? I'm trying to cross reference from your sale post to the sheep on your site (but keep getting distracted by the sheep!)

You're not that far away from me (although shipping would be cheaper than the cost of gas to drive.)

I love buying as local as I can.


----------



## carellama

I have llama fleece for sale or trade. I would be willing to trade for sheep fleece. I bathed my animals this year before I sheared them. You can spin right from the bag. I also have some from the previous year that the dust and vm was blown out before shearing but did not bath. This would be cheaper, of course. I would be glad to offer samples if interested.


----------



## Pakalana

I have TargheeXSuffolk and TargheeXCalifornia Red roving up for sale, dyed and natural. 

Link to my shop is in my signature.


----------



## InHisName

Listed some fiber and fleece on the barter board, have Icelandic, BFL and BFL cross with Icelandic (very soft and crimpy, still on the sheep!) Jacob-, also ewe lambs. The fiber from goats is so nice, very long angora locks, perfect for tail spinning. I have washed it, could stand another before dying.


----------



## Olivia67

Is this list still "live"? I would like to post that I have several nice Babydoll fleeces for sale. I've skirted one so far but if you'd like to see what they look like, staple length, etc, you can visit our website at http://www.animalinstinctsnfp.com I have some from two years ago, that have been sold, but are good examples of what I currently have. I skirt very heavily and sell by the fleece, not by the pound. I do have a couple of lambs fleeces and one black/white Icelandic fleece left too.


----------



## Marchwind

Yep, it's still alive. I expect it to get busy again now that shearing season is upon us again.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I have a set of carders. Brand new. Just like the Ashford carders but there is no name stamped on them. Medium carding fabric. I would like $50.00 for them. 
I also have two pounds of black alpaca. It is mostly clean. Length looks to be between 4"-5". I would sell this by the ounce or pound if you were interested. $3.00 per ounce or $40.00 per lb.
Shipping would depend on where you were and how you wanted it shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind

I have unstuck this thread so now it will bob up nd down as people post in it.


----------



## emilyrayne

I am looking for a specific color of yarn. It is Red Heart Spruce #0362. 

My Mom has gotten half way through this beautiful Rippled blanket and found out she didn't have enough to finish, even tough she has used multiple colors. So, so looked all over Kingdom Come and couldn't find it. Then, she looks online and finds out that a staple color, a color I used all the time, has been discontinued! So, not only do I have to find a different green to use, but my Mother has to figure out how to finish her blanket. 

If anyone has any idea where I might be able to find a few hidden skeins of Spruce, please let me know!

Thank you!
M


----------



## emilyrayne

@Wind In Her Hair - It is 100% Acrylic Red Heart Super Saver #0362 Spruce


----------



## frazzlehead

I have some fleece for sale - none of it is anything special, but hey, it's wool. 

There are pictures in my stash on Ravelry - if you aren't on Rav and want more info, PM me here and I'll see what I can do!

Short version: there is Hampshire (washed but not picked or prepped, does not felt well so ideal for playing with dyeing or practicing prep methods as it can survive anything you do to it) and Icelandic (fleeces coming as I shear/roo), and some other bits and bobs - some mohair that is washed but slightly felted at the base (with just a little effort will be awesome for blending) and some alpaca (white that won't wash totally white and would be great for dyeing). 

Price is cost of shipping plus whatever you think it's worth and/or can afford. If you want wool but haven't been able to afford it, I have lots and I will share! Postage from Canada isn't cheap if we get into large quantities, but we can work something out.


----------



## AngoraLove

frazzlehead said:


> I have some fleece for sale - none of it is anything special, but hey, it's wool.
> 
> There are pictures in my stash on Ravelry - if you aren't on Rav and want more info, PM me here and I'll see what I can do!
> 
> Short version: there is Hampshire (washed but not picked or prepped, does not felt well so ideal for playing with dyeing or practicing prep methods as it can survive anything you do to it) and Icelandic (fleeces coming as I shear/roo), and some other bits and bobs - some mohair that is washed but slightly felted at the base (with just a little effort will be awesome for blending) and some alpaca (white that won't wash totally white and would be great for dyeing).
> 
> Price is cost of shipping plus whatever you think it's worth and/or can afford. If you want wool but haven't been able to afford it, I have lots and I will share! Postage from Canada isn't cheap if we get into large quantities, but we can work something out.


Hi Frazzlehead 
I was wondering if you still have any of that wool around? I'd love to try processing alpaca, but really want wool will do


----------



## Pearl B

emilyrayne said:


> I am looking for a specific color of yarn. It is Red Heart Spruce #0362.
> 
> My Mom has gotten half way through this beautiful Rippled blanket and found out she didn't have enough to finish, even tough she has used multiple colors. So, so looked all over Kingdom Come and couldn't find it. Then, she looks online and finds out that a staple color, a color I used all the time, has been discontinued! So, not only do I have to find a different green to use, but my Mother has to figure out how to finish her blanket.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where I might be able to find a few hidden skeins of Spruce, please let me know!
> 
> Thank you!
> M


Check out Ravelry. People keep yarns to trade. 
Good luck!


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, hi AngoraLove! I do have some Columbia/Hamp here but it's pretty yukky ... However, there's some alpaca upstairs I'd be quite willing to part with ... fawn, or light brown, or medium brown, can't recall quite which just at the moment ... medium fineness (which is easier to process and which I find easier to spin, as it doesn't insist on being spun to frog hair fine lace weight!).

I can toss in a handful or two of the wool as well, if you just want some to experiment on - you pay for postage and oh, round up another few dollars and we'll call it good?


----------



## chamoisee

I'm looking for Icelandic if you still have some.


----------



## farmerestes

I have creamy white English Angora fiber I would trade. I sort the fiber into spinning (3-4 inch staple, no VM) and felting (some clumps, some VM, varied staple length). I have way more felting quality than spinning. Will trade for anything spinnable.


----------



## frazzlehead

Chamoisee, I should do a fall shearing in the next couple of weeks - PM me by the middle of the month and remind me!


----------



## IowaLez

farmerestes said:


> I have creamy white English Angora fiber I would trade. I sort the fiber into spinning (3-4 inch staple, no VM) and felting (some clumps, some VM, varied staple length). I have way more felting quality than spinning. Will trade for anything spinnable.


I am very interested in your felting grade angora fiber. What would you want to trade and how much? I have loads of beautiful corriedale wool and more, and if I dig thru my giant fiber stash in the attic I could find some other possibilities. I will go look the next time I go upstairs - with my ankle surgery boot on it is hard to go up the stairs without danger of falling down them. So I will do that today and get back to you with a list of what I have to part with. Do you want all natural colors or some dyed with acid dyes? I have lots of raw fibers, but I can wash and clean some and dye it to your choice of colors, if that helps any. 

I have to get some work done today before I can play around with fibers, tho. I can take photos of my stuff to trade for you, too, just give me a bit of time to do it today.


----------



## barelahh

This is Hecktors second shear fleece. It currently is not washed. I am asking 25.00 per pound. IF you want it washed then add 6 dollars per pound for washing and cleaning. Its staple length is approx 5-8".
Shipping is based on actual postage rate. Starting at 8.50 per pound and going up to 21.50 for 6 lbs or 14.00 for priority mail flat rate up to 3 lbs, if its over 3lbs it will incur an additional 14.00 as I can't put more than 3 pounds in the boxes provided. Let me know which and i'll figure it up for you. 

The price for shipping is for US only.
IF you want washed, add 6.50 a lb for washing and cleaning. 

Thank You!

First picture is top side, second picture is bottom cut side, and third is closeup of top


----------



## JanetJ

*Colored angora goat herd for sale - 

Angelina - 6 y/o dark gray doe - $100
Edith - 2 y/o gray doe - $200
Gabrielle - 7 month old gray doe - $200
These three are mother and two daughters. I would like them to go together

Elton - 2 y/o gray buck - $200
Floyd - 1 y/o white buck - $200
Gandalf - 5 month old black buck - $200*


----------



## Marchwind

Barelahh, what kind of fleece is this? Is it sheep, long wool, or Angora goat?


----------



## Two Tracks

Ok, I didn't see this thread till now...I do have raw fleeces for sale if anyone is interested, they are from my flock Corriedale/Romeldale/Merino crosses there are white and shades of browns (for now I'm using up my greys and blacks) I am offering whole fleeces and partial for $10 per pd, with some vm (I don't coat my sheep) I've never had issues with the vm, so I saw no need to coat them. I do get them processed at Zielinger's Woolen Mill and they come back beautifully. ~Chris *some examples shown*


----------

